# Which car you guys drive?



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

That's a weirdo...but I was really curious to know what you guys drive and why you like it.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

2014 Corolla - S 1.8 L 6sp manual. I think it is sporty and I get 40mpg on hwy.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

bmw f10 530d


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

What to prefer a Suv or sedan?


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

I want like super comfort in my car and I am a new driver I am looking for a car which handles very well. Like I don't want any very long lasting car, but to give rough picture I like cars like Jetta or Audi A4 so some thing similar to that, I also love RAV4 but I am afraid with DP and as a new driver it will be too big for me to handle.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

03' honda civic hatchback. It gets great mileage on gas.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

'04 Seat Leon Cupra.

I bought it just cause I wanted a semi-fast car tbh...and it was cheap..if it wasn't, I'd never have gotten a Seat.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Again, which car is most easy to handle and comfortable?


----------

